# Free Marketing! No Up-Front Costs!



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

*What's the Scoop?*
Instead of buying pricey print ads that may or may not reach your target clients, *YOURBESTDEALS.com *provides no-cost advertising in the form of daily "BEST DEAL" coupons, AND we give you access to your coupons sales so you can see how your offer is doing.

Your deal is sent to tens of thousands of potential customers through media outlets like Yahoo Deals!, Microsoft Bing, over 3,000 of our partnership websites nationwide, and Facebook and Twitter, all driving new business straight to you! 

*EVERYONE WINS - *customers get a great deal, and you get tons of free exposure to new customers, longterm growth (statistics show that 9 out of 10 coupon users will return for repeat business), plus a portion of every coupon that sells, and no credit card fees!

*What's the Deal?*
*Yourbestdeals.com* features an exclusive deal that attracts new customers to your business. We work with you to customize a deal that best suits your needs. We then deliver your deal to thousands of potential customers via e-mail, phone apps, Facebook, Twitter, etc from our ever-expanding database. You get new customers with your offer through our netwok databaes. Then when the coupons sell, we share the proceeds, even if they don't redeem it! So if we win, you win.

*What's the Catch?*
There isn't any. Seriously.
You choose what deal you want to offer.
You name the terms.
You decide how long it runs and the maximum amount of coupons you want to sell.
You enjoy new customers plus a check every month from half of the proceeds of coupons sold.

Contact me and we will get started putting your deal together!


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

Would you like to bring in more new customers to your business? Advertise with YourBestDeals.com and your business will be promoted to thousands of new customers in your area who are looking for discounts on local businesses. No upfront cost to you, just honor the coupon when a new customer presents with it!


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

You decide what coupon deal you would like to offer & we'll put it together for you and get it published online for thousands to see!


----------

